
'Happy 4th of July from the International Space Station' - MilnerRoute
https://twitter.com/Astro_Doug/status/1279476090604527616
======
MilnerRoute
I believe this is the special flag that's being used...

[https://www.cnet.com/news/nasas-spacex-astronauts-to-
bring-b...](https://www.cnet.com/news/nasas-spacex-astronauts-to-bring-back-a-
very-special-flag-from-the-iss/)

